# New Cubbies



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Two brand new she-shack cubbies, soft cushions inside. On sale and with a coupon, total cost for both: $34.00.

Little packing end piece. Total cost. $0.

Cleo's choice of places to hang out: Priceless.

Amount of Bailey's for me to deal with this: Endless.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Heh. That's a cat for ya' !


----------



## catsinthegarden (May 19, 2019)

Too funny! (Nice looking cubbies.)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks. Actually, the round one usually has someone in it most of the time. I'm not sure why the square one isn't used much.

Oh, yeah. I forgot.

Cats. They're weird.


----------



## magiclisa (Dec 20, 2019)

It looks so funny! But this is so true.


----------

